# Bellator 82 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 82 takes place in 6 days November 30th at 6:30 PM Eastern. If you would like to compete against other forum members picking the winners for this card, send me a pm with your choices for the 10 fights before the event starts. Whoever gets the most right will receive 500,000 credits, and if you get 10 out of 10 it will be doubled. 




> Lyman Good vs. Andrey Koreshkov
> Tony Hervey vs. Alexander Sarnavskiy
> Kala Hose vs. Doug Marshall
> Jason Fischer vs. David Rickels
> ...




Picks sent by:

SmackyBear
OHKO
IcemanCometh
kantowrestler


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

In again.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in for this one.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 82 pick results for...

IcemanCometh


> Koreshkov *Right*
> Sarnavsky *Right*
> Marshall *Right*
> Rickels *Right*
> ...


kantowrestler


> Andrey Koreshkov *Right*
> Alexander Sarnavskiy *Right*
> Doug Marshall *Right*
> David Rickels *Right*
> ...


OHKO


> Lyman Good *Wrong*
> Alexander Sarnivskiy *Right*
> Doug Marshall *Right*
> David Rickels *Right*
> ...


SmackyBear


> Andrey Koreshkov *Right*
> Alexander Sarnavskiy *Right*
> Doug Marshall *Right*
> David Rickels *Right*
> ...


Here were the fight results...



> David Rickels defeats Jason Fischer by unanimous decision.
> Doug Marshall defeats Kala Hose by KO (left hook), Round 1.
> Alexander Sarnavskiy defeats Tony Hervey by unanimous decision.
> Giva Santana defeats Brendan Seguin by submission (kneebar), Round 2.
> ...


Link

And the winner is ... kantowrestler with some nice picking to come in at 80 percent. Sending you the credits right now and thanks for playing.

We can play again next week if you guys want to for Bellator 83 with the lightweight finals.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Good job, homie. That was a close one.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow, I won!


----------

